# suggestions on high protein foods



## foreigner (Apr 20, 2011)

So sick of eating same foods! Need suggestions on more pleasant and tastier foods high in proteins.


----------



## spear (Apr 26, 2011)

What protein foods are you eating now?


----------



## woods78 (May 13, 2011)

Fish and shellfish are an excellent source of protein and go very well combined with other foods. i love them


----------



## Big Danny (May 13, 2011)

Boiled eggs, you can mix it with salads, chicken brest, tuna or fish in general, nuts, skim milk, meat and synthepure the best and cleanest protein around.


----------

